# 7/32 x 32 tap???



## riversidedan (Mar 19, 2021)

Need help looking for a 7/32 x 32 tap, also what drill is used for that size tap?


----------



## sdelivery (Mar 19, 2021)

MSC direct....


----------



## martik777 (Mar 19, 2021)

Drill America 7/32 in. -32 High Speed Steel Plug Hand Tap (1-Piece) DWTST7/32-32P - The Home Depot
					

Drill America Hand Taps. Hand Taps are the most versatile taps for hand use or for tapping under power. Hand threading tap is popular for use in general machine tapping or CNC tapping. This is also appropriate



					www.homedepot.com


----------



## sdelivery (Mar 19, 2021)

I doubt the Depot will have a 12-32 tap, probably a miss label. 
This is along ago special size with virtually no fasteners available.
What is the purpose?


----------



## riversidedan (Mar 19, 2021)

sdelivery said:


> I doubt the Depot will have a 12-32 tap, probably a miss label.
> This is along ago special size with virtually no fasteners available.
> What is the purpose?


model airplane motor shaft


----------



## hman (Mar 19, 2021)

Tap drill should follow the classic formula: OD minus distance between threads (ie, 1/pitch).
OD - 7/32 = 0.21875"
Distance = 1/32 TPI = 0.03125"
Tap drill = 0.21875 - 0.03125 = 0.1875" = 3/16" drill


----------

